# Fatal error load library mscrolib.dll Bitte um Hilfe!



## greynox (9. Januar 2006)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
ich hab sooon Hals   . Ich weis einfach nicht weiter Ich habe diesen Fehler immer wenn ich das Spiel Lineage2 starte ich habe Netframework 1.1 installiert und den neuesten Catalyst treiber soviel hab ich rasugefunden das es wohl daran liegen könnte aber ich habs noch nich hingekriegt. Ich werde sofort nach dem start des Spiels rausgeworfen. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich such den ganzen Tag schon im Netz nach Problemlösungen, finde aber keine! Danke vielmals für jeden beitrag hierzu!

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Da du "mscorlib.dll" genannt hast, hast das Framework noch Mal neu installiert etc.?   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (11. Januar 2006)

Hier eine mögliche Lösung Link 


> The amazing CLR runtime re-appearing trick
> [Update: Joseph cooney alerted me to the fact that this is probably cause by Windows File Protection, and he was totally right. Coolness! Here's a very good article about this subject.]
> 
> Here's a CLR party trick for you:
> ...


----------

